# javascript:void(0); with Google Chrome



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

I have Windows 7 and use Google Chrome as my Internet browser.

Today I'm receiving a message javascript:void(0); on the bottom left of a webpage.

It was working perfectly ok yesterday and I have made no changes to any setting on my laptop.

Can somebody let me know what is causing this and what I can do to resolve it?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*javascript:void(0)*

Make sure you don't have a proxy server enabled in Chrome:

*Enable/Disable Proxy Server in Google Chrome*


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks for your reply.

That hasn't worked!!

I've tried Internet Explorer as well and also get the same error!!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *HERE* to download and install *HijackThis.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile* from the Main Menu.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next reply.

*IMPORTANT: Do not fix anything*


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Is this what you are after?

Dave

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 12:06:45, on 17/03/2011
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.01.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16722)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.2.183.39\GoogleCrashHandler.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\hpwuschd2.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Epson Software\Event Manager\EEventManager.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\RunDll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\agent\bin\avgidsmonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.shoutcast.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://g.uk.msn.com/HPNOT/2
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: pageshotsbho - {28CF50DA-4A17-4442-BBF9-D916BFDE072C} - C:\ProgramData\PageshotsPro\pageshots_x86.dll
O2 - BHO: WormRadar.com IESiteBlocker.NavFilter - {3CA2F312-6F6E-4B53-A66E-4E65E497C8C0} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgssie.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: AVG Security Toolbar BHO - {A3BC75A2-1F87-4686-AA43-5347D756017C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: Bing Bar BHO - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2380.0\npwinext.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: AVG Security Toolbar - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2380.0\npwinext.dll,-100 - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - c:\Program Files (x86)\MSN Toolbar\Platform\6.3.2380.0\npwinext.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Easybits Recovery] C:\Program Files (x86)\EasyBits For Kids\ezRecover.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files (x86)\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG_TRAY] C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EEventManager] C:\PROGRA~2\EPSONS~1\EVENTM~1\EEventManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LightScribe Control Panel] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LightScribeControlPanel.exe -hidden
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Users\Dave\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RESTART_STICKY_NOTES] C:\Windows\System32\StikyNot.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [EPSON SX510W Series] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFIE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_S8796.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Epson Stylus SX510W(Network)] C:\Windows\system32\spool\DRIVERS\x64\3\E_IATIFIE.EXE /FU "C:\Windows\TEMP\E_SA228.tmp" /EF "HKCU"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1004 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WindowsLiveWriterShortcuts.dll,-1003 - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O18 - Protocol: avgsecuritytoolbar - {F2DDE6B2-9684-4A55-86D4-E255E237B77C} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\IEToolbar.dll
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgpp.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\AESTSr64.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Security Toolbar Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Toolbar\ToolbarBroker.exe
O23 - Service: AVGIDSAgent - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\Identity Protection\Agent\Bin\AVGIDSAgent.exe
O23 - Service: AVG WatchDog (avgwd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG\AVG10\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: DeviceVM Meta Data Export Service (DvmMDES) - DeviceVM, Inc. - C:\SwSetup\QuickWeb\QW.SYS\config\DVMExportService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: EpsonBidirectionalService - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\eEBSVC.exe
O23 - Service: EPSON V5 Service4(01) (EPSON_EB_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40STB.EXE
O23 - Service: EPSON V3 Service4(01) (EPSON_PM_RPCV4_01) - SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION - C:\ProgramData\EPSON\EPW!3 SSRP\E_S40RPB.EXE
O23 - Service: Easybits Services for Windows (ezSharedSvc) - EasyBits Software AS - C:\Windows\System32\ezSharedSvcHost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: GameConsoleService - WildTangent, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\HP Games\HP Game Console\GameConsoleService.exe
O23 - Service: HP Health Check Service - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Health Check\hphc_service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Wireless Assistant Service - Hewlett-Packard - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Wireless Assistant\HPWA_Service.exe
O23 - Service: HP Quick Synchronization Service (HPDrvMntSvc.exe) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\HPDrvMntSvc.exe
O23 - Service: HP Software Framework Service (hpqwmiex) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\Shared\hpqwmiex.exe
O23 - Service: HP Service (hpsrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Hpservice.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: HPWMISVC - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Quick Launch\HPWMISVC.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia - C:\Program Files (x86)\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\stlang64.dll,-10101 (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\STacSV64.exe
O23 - Service: TomTomHOMEService - TomTom - C:\Program Files (x86)\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 14214 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try browsing again after booting your computer into Safe Mode with Networking. Any better?


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry to sound a right dimwit!!

How do I do this in Windows 7?

I thought it was the F8 button.

Dave


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How To Boot Into Safe Mode*

When the *Advanced Boot Options* menu appears, choose *Safe Mode with Netwroking*.


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

Phantom010 said:


> Try browsing again after booting your computer into Safe Mode with Networking. Any better?


Thanks.

Exactly the same in Safe Mode.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you behind a router? If so, you can try resetting it to factory defaults.


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

I switch my router off each night so would that make a difference?


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm still having the same problem with Google Chrome!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can you give me the make and model of your router?


----------



## DRGW (Apr 3, 2005)

I know it' made by Netgear. Not got a clue on the model. I'll go and have a look.


----------

